# Helmdecke



## DexXxtrin (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Muster die für die Helmdecke benutzt werden im allgemeinen heissen, oder wo ich solche finde?

Gruss DexXxtrin



Gemeint sind diese:


----------



## smileyml (22. Juli 2009)

Muster für Helmdecke?
Meinst du eventuell den Begriff "Heraldik"?

Grüße Marco


----------



## DexXxtrin (22. Juli 2009)

Ich suche eine Grafik/Muster in der selben Art wie eine Helmdecke. 
Also einfach nur diesen Teil des ganzen Wappens.


----------



## smileyml (22. Juli 2009)

Tut mir leid, ich stehe scheinbar auf dem Schlauch, aber was ist eine Helmdecke? Ok, ich habe mich hier informiert.

Heute würde man das sicher eher als Tribal bezeichnen. Aber dieser Begriff würde gerade der alten Kunst wenig gerecht. Hier noch ein Link: http://www.dr-bernhard-peter.de/Heraldik/seite49.htm

Ich denke du solltest dann einfach deine Vorstellungen einer solchen Helmdecke mit Pfaden oder wie auch immer entsprechend umsetzen. Eventuell könnten die florale Verzierungen oder wirklich der Bereich der Heraldik Ideen liefern.

Wie weit ich dir jetzt helfen konnte, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe deine Frage nicht so verstanden, das du einfach nur einen Link suchst. Und einen allgemeinen Begriff für diese Art der Verzierungen gibt es glaube auch nicht - gerade da es evtl. auch von den verschiedenen Epochen oder Adelshäusern abhängt.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Juli 2009)

Hi,

diese Muster heißen wohl Helmkleinod. Weitere Informationen befinden sich im angegebenem Artikel.

Grüße


----------



## Sierb (23. Juli 2009)

So wie ich die Frage verstehe sucht der TE nach Formen für das "Eigene-Form-Werkzeug". Diese bezeichnet man als Shapes. Ich bin gerade ehrlichgesagt zu faul dir da jetzt was rauszusuchen; Ich denke aber, Google wird dir sehr nützlich sein 
Das "Eigene-Form-Werkzeug" findest du bei den Pfad-Werkzeugen.
Wie sie benutzt werden ist praktisch selbstredent. Du hast ein paar voreingestellte. Probiers einfach mal aus.

Details wie bei dem Wappen wirst du allerdings nachträglich hinzufügen müssen, da Formen nur einfarbig sind.


----------

